# Walmart battery



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

3rd bad car battery in a row from Walmart. The first lasted a year, the 2nd 2 months, the 3rd 2 weeks. And this is for a Chrysler. You have to pull the right front wheel and inner fender to get to the battery. Had the car checked by a mechanic. Even replaced the starter after the first one, just in case. They won't give a refund, just another battery.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> 3rd bad car battery in a row from Walmart. The first lasted a year, the 2nd 2 months, the 3rd 2 weeks. And this is for a Chrysler. You have to pull the right front wheel and inner fender to get to the battery. Had the car checked by a mechanic. Even replaced the starter after the first one, just in case. They won't give a refund, just another battery.


That's why they are also known as Neverstart batteries, bite the bullet and go get an Interstate battery for it.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure the battery was defective? Maybe your car alternator or charging circuitry needs repair.

Do y ou go on outings where you use the car battery for stereo, camping gear, inverter, tools, etc? Car batteries have a shorter life when used a lot for accessories and then let sit overnight or for a few weeks before another  reasonably long drive or proactive recharging to "near full".

........................


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> Are you sure the battery was defective? Maybe your car alternator or charging circuitry needs repair.
> 
> Do y ou go on outings where you use the car battery for stereo, camping gear, inverter, tools, etc? Car batteries have a shorter life when used a lot for accessories and then let sit overnight or for a few weeks before another reasonably long drive or proactive recharging to "near full".
> 
> ........................


The last one was never hooked up. I pulled the upper ground cable to avoid a spark and forgot to connect it, So, the car had not been driven. We seldom drive it anywhere. I usually will drive it once a week to operating temperature, but I had not this time. Besides, when the first battery quit I had diagnostics run on the charging system at a shop where they confirmed it was working right, and I had them change the starter just in case.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

there's a procedure for load testing their battery yourself .
if the car will start , by jumper or by golly , drive up to their maintenance door and honk the horn until the battery runs down . in the good old days the horn was the first test to determine if the battery was good enough to crank engine . if it's not up to par it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes of laying on the horn . if good it may take longer .


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> there's a procedure for load testing their battery yourself .
> if the car will start , by jumper or by golly , drive up to their maintenance door and honk the horn until the battery runs down . in the good old days the horn was the first test to determine if the battery was good enough to crank engine . if it's not up to par it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes of laying on the horn . if good it may take longer .


Battery won;t even take a charge. Charger reads "battery failure". Same thing as with the first two that they agreed were bad. Won't jump. At this point, I want a refund not another junk battery.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

rusty baker said:


> 3rd bad car battery in a row from Walmart.


Walmart has three tiers of batteries. The cheap one are guaranteed only for one year and taht says about everything.
On the other hand, I had bought a Duracell from Sam's Club that had 5 years warranty. That was 7 years ago.

I would check the alternator voltage after start-up - it needs to be 14.0-14.4 Volts. Some cars reduce that after a while to 13.8V, but after a start it should be the 14.2V one anyway.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

SoNic said:


> Walmart has three tiers of batteries. The cheap one are guaranteed only for one year and taht says about everything.
> On the other hand, I had bought a Duracell from Sam's Club that had 5 years warranty. That was 7 years ago.
> 
> I would check the alternator voltage after start-up - it needs to be 14.0-14.4 Volts. Some cars reduce that after a while to 13.8V, but after a start it should be the 14.2V one anyway.


This was a 3 year full replacement. I checked the alt output, I was a dealer line mechanic years ago, but I had a shop check it again and it came out normal for both of us. Besides this one was never hooked up to the system. I forgot to connect the upper cable.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

LawrenceS said:


> That's why they are also known as Neverstart batteries, bite the bullet and go get an Interstate battery for it.


Well, according to this, the same company makes both:

Who Makes Walmart Everstart Batteries? (hotvehs.com)

I've never bought a Walmart battery but have to believe that batteries, like so many other products, are manufactured to a range of 'price points'. The worst luck I've had with a motorcycle battery was one from Interstate.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

3 bad batteries from walmart is too much of a coincidence. If they were all that bad, it would be in the news. I suspect a parasitic load from the car.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

A battery can be dialed in with great precision by manufacturers - on how long will last. You get what you pay for.
Some get damaged during transport, because vibrations, drops... being from the same Walmart makes me wonder what is going on.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Half-fast eddie said:


> 3 bad batteries from walmart is too much of a coincidence. If they were all that bad, it would be in the news. I suspect a parasitic load from the car.


No, it was checked for that numerous times.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

SoNic said:


> A battery can be dialed in with great precision by manufacturers - on how long will last. You get what you pay for.
> Some get damaged during transport, because vibrations, drops... being from the same Walmart makes me wonder what is going on.


I forget where I was reading it, but I believe Automotive batteries are typically locally assembled or at least some are. Like our Honda branded replacement batteries we sell are delivered to us by Interstate. I think it has to do with reducing transportation damage as shock to a battery can cause the internal lead plates to short and kill the battery and/or regulations with shipping unsealed acid containers for long hauls.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I only buy the bottom of the line 1yr warranty batteries from walmart, I replace them at 3 yrs.
Never had an issue.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve2444 said:


> I only buy the bottom of the line 1yr warranty batteries from walmart, I replace them at 3 yrs.
> Never had an issue.


We have Walmart batteries in the other two vehicles with no problem. The guy at Walmart would not say much except he wasn't surprised to see a bad battery.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Here in Missouri we have O'Reileys auto parts.
If you pull in the lot and tell them you need your battery checked they go to your car and put the tester on it.
If you buy a battery they do the install there for you.
I got tired of buying Walmart batteries. The few bucks you save goes away fast when you have to replace the battery the minute the warranty is up.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> there's a procedure for load testing their battery yourself .
> if the car will start , by jumper or by golly , drive up to their maintenance door and honk the horn until the battery runs down . in the good old days the horn was the first test to determine if the battery was good enough to crank engine . if it's not up to par it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes of laying on the horn . if good it may take longer .


This sounds like harassment of Walmart. I think they could rightly call the police and have you arrested. They might send you to a psych evaluation. 
A customer might call the police.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

I have had awesome service for more than 40 years with Walmart batteries. Something must be wrong with your car or installation.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I, too, have Walmart batteries in a dozen or so vehicles and machines with only one problem so far. We left our Mustang in the garage for 3 months and it killed the battery. It draws power all the time, so it used too much of the battery and killed the battery. Walmart tried to say it froze, but it is in a heated building, and being a convertible, it isn’t used in cold weather. After I asked for the manager they approved a replacement. It is either a fault in the car or maybe Walmart had a bad batch of batteries. It can happen with any manufactured product from anyone. Walmart doesn’t make batteries, their batteries are made by a large manufacturer who makes dozens of brands.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Old Thomas said:


> I, too, have Walmart batteries in a dozen or so vehicles and machines with only one problem so far. We left our Mustang in the garage for 3 months and it killed the battery. It draws power all the time, so it used too much of the battery and killed the battery. Walmart tried to say it froze, but it is in a heated building, and being a convertible, it isn’t used in cold weather. After I asked for the manager they approved a replacement. It is either a fault in the car or maybe Walmart had a bad batch of batteries. It can happen with any manufactured product from anyone. Walmart doesn’t make batteries, their batteries are made by a large manufacturer who makes dozens of brands.


It is probably a bad batch. That is why I want a refund instead of another battery. All they do is keep giving me another bad one. This is not an easy battery install.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Actually. Doesn't seem like it could be bad batch because the replacements you got definitely could not be from the same batch. Walmart turns over their products more than once per week .
Electrical problems in cars are the worst to diagnose.
Maybe take the replacement and don't install it. Check it a month later to determine that is good. Then you will know to figure out the car problem. After you diagnose the car, then you have a good battery to use.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> Actually. Doesn't seem like it could be bad batch because the replacements you got definitely could not be from the same batch. Walmart turns over their products more than once per week .
> Electrical problems in cars are the worst to diagnose.
> Maybe take the replacement and don't install it. Check it a month later to determine that is good. Then you will know to figure out the car problem. After you diagnose the car, then you have a good battery to use.


Did not hook up the last one for a week. And when I did it was bad. Would not even light up the dash lights first use. Tested it, said "failed battery". It would not charge.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> It is probably a bad batch. That is why I want a refund instead of another battery. All they do is keep giving me another bad one. This is not an easy battery install.


Go to a different walmart.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Cosco has interstate batteries at $89.00. I use NAPA batteries.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> Cosco has interstate batteries at $89.00. I use NAPA batteries.


Closest costco is 100 miles one way.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> Did not hook up the last one for a week. And when I did it was bad. Would not even light up the dash lights first use. Tested it, said "failed battery". It would not charge.


Was it tested while in the vehicle? Was the tester attached directly to the battery posts, or to another connection point?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

HotRodx10 said:


> Was it tested while in the vehicle? Was the tester attached directly to the battery posts, or to another connection point?


Directly to the posts with the cables removed. I took it back and they replaced it again, their tester said it was bad too. We shall see if this one is better than the last three. Ran a parasitic draw test this morning, it was 13 mA. Alternator was 14.2. So both are good.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just bought 2 Duracells From Samsclub for my work trucks a yr ago,mostly on their excellent warranty service.Both have been working flawlessly since installed. I make hundreds of very short trips that are hard on starting batteries and my new truck has an annoying habit of running headlights all the time and also for a few minute after its shut off. Even though they and walmart are the same company they have different products and different warranties.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I used the warranty on a PEPBoys supplied battery one time...and they replaced it with a non-new battery. Came out appearing new with the plastic terminal caps and pretty clean...can't quite remember how I spotted it ....and possible that it was an honest mistake if they put caps back on used batteries for safety....and possibly not.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I really do use and perhap abuse the excellent warranty at Sam Club. If it came from sams ,when it wears out it goes back. Some of the stuff no matter the brand does not last. Top of the list................ Vacuum cleaners.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Everstart, Interstate, Kirkland Signature (Costco), Motorcraft and others were made by Johnson Controls, which sold their battery operations in 2019. That sale created a new company called Clarios, which now makes those brands at the to the same specs at the former Johnson facilities in the sale. My personal experience with the Interstate and Motorcraft brands is that they are junk, wearing out long before my go-to brand, Deka. East Penn Manufacturing makes Deka (their own brand) and Duracell auto, marine and RV batteries at their 500-acre plant in Burkes County, PA. They are the only brand batteries I put in my vehicles and boats.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

pwcopy said:


> East Penn Manufacturing makes Deka (their own brand) and Duracell auto, marine and RV batteries at their 500-acre plant in Burkes County, PA. They are the only brand batteries I put in my vehicles and boats.


Sams sells Duracell. Battery warranties have changed. Most places do not do pro-rated anymore .Just a flat warranty replacement period.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

As I said, we have Walmart batteries in the other two cars, no problems. But even their test equipment shows these batteries as bad. They only have one series 34 battery left in the store. They have gone through a bunch of them.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> As I said, we have Walmart batteries in the other two cars, no problems. But even their test equipment shows these batteries as bad. They only have one series 34 battery left in the store. They have gone through a bunch of them.


It's possible your store doesn't have the inventory turnover that is typical of some places. I doubt ours here in town gets a new batch more often than 3 months. I could ask my son; I think he was stocking in that section for a few months. They could have been defective or mishandled. The symptoms you describe sound like an internally broken or disconnected post.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

HotRodx10 said:


> It's possible your store doesn't have the inventory turnover that is typical of some places. I doubt ours here in town gets a new batch more often than 3 months. I could ask my son; I think he was stocking in that section for a few months. They could have been defective or mishandled. The symptoms you describe sound like an internally broken or disconnected post.


Our Walmart can be a little suspect. I was looking for a car stereo once. The one I bought and returned had a sticker on the inside that read "returned" reason was "did not work".


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Walmart revolutionized inventory management. They don't order a batch of anything. They plan to have just the inventory for the next 24-hours on the shelves. When an item is sold, the 'scanner' informs the distribution center that the store needs another one. The item is put on the truck to be delivered overnight so it will be available tomorrow. (Assuming no supply chain problems.)
When I have a problem with my store, I call or email Bentonville. The next time I go in, the problem has been solved.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

rusty baker said:


> Our Walmart can be a little suspect. I was looking for a car stereo once. The one I bought and returned had a sticker on the inside that read "returned" reason was "did not work".


I am sure Walmart did not intend to sell that to you. Some overzealous employee grabbed the wrong basket and put stuff on the shelf. Obviously, that used item was misdirected.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

An alternator with a bad diode(s) can send AC to the battery.
That tends to do all kinds of crazy things to them in short order.


----------

